# Greetings from North Central Massachusetts



## beemer (Dec 7, 2008)

Hello All:

I am restarting a DJ business after a 15 year hiatus, seeing as I love pain , I am also attempting to configure a DMX lightshow. I did a bit of research and bought a Leviton MLC 128R controller. Now it's schoolin' time. 

I know how to use the search, so that's my starting point....however, please forgive the noob his stupid questions that you may see, and thanks in advance for sharing your insight.

I plan to control:

4 Martin MX-4's
1 Martin EFX-800

Possible 2 additional Martin Roboscan 812's....stupid me pulled the eeprom firmware chip out of one and busted the pin.....now I need find another chip.
.......did I mention stupidity? 

Best,

Paul


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 10, 2008)

Welcome to the booth Beemer! I sense a question in your post somewhere but I'm having a hard time identifying it.  If you do settle on a question post it in the lighting section I'm sure we'll have some people who can help with any problems you have. 

Don't be shy, Post.


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 10, 2008)

beemer said:


> ...now I need [to] find another chip...


Light Parts.


----------

